# How do YOU reduce job related stress?



## admin

> Contracting work can be one of the most stressful jobs around. Schedule delays, long hours, working to maintain a crew or even wondering where your next job will come from are all serious stress factors. While you can’t rid yourself or your business of every stressful situation, you can take steps to reduce overall stress levels. *5 Ways to Reduce Job-Related Stress*


How do YOU reduce job related stress?


----------



## RonRestore

Cricket said:


> View attachment 537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do YOU reduce job related stress?


I will take an off once in a while so that I can relax and freshen up myself.


----------



## StuartRight

get some breaks within the day... I have a stress ball that does help.. and listen to music..


----------



## nethgerona

Being organized with your business organization is i guess the best tip I got from this article. I agree that lack of organization is one of the biggest causes of job-related stress. I f you have the focus and logical with the things you do, everything about your job is just a piece of cake.


----------

